# Epson Perfection V100 scanner

## gondolin

I need a new scanner and one that i like is the Epson V100 Perfection, i have checked the sane supperted website and i have seen following:

Backends neither included in the current tarball nor the CVS repositor

overseas version of the GT-F650<br>requires DFSG non-free iscan-plugin-gt-s600

what does this mean i must buy a driver for sane ?

----------

## SnEptUne

It probably meant you need to download the driver here: http://www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_scan.html

----------

## vrm-ol

 *SnEptUne wrote:*   

> It probably meant you need to download the driver here: http://www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_scan.html

 

Did anyone get this thing running under Gentoo?

Update: the driver seems to be included in  media-gfx/iscan ("EPSON Image Scan! for Linux (including sane-epkowa backend and firmware)"). I haven't tried it yet, but I'll give it a chance.

Update II: Epson Perfection V200 running fine here now. 

Happy new year,

vrmLast edited by vrm-ol on Wed Jan 09, 2008 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## piewie

A V200 is running fine here with this driver.

----------

## LinuxTom

Hello,

First: Sorry for my bad English.  :Wink: 

I have seen a lot of attempts (1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 (with SANE_BACKENDS="snapscan" in /etc/make.conf), 8 (edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-libsane.rules), 9, 10), but my V10, I do not get up and running.

My System: here.

My Software:

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.18-r4  USE="gphoto2 ipv6 usb v4l" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/iscan-2.10.0  USE="X gimp unicode" LINGUAS="de -es -fr -it -ja -ko -nl -pt -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB
```

I change the entries in /etc/sane.d/snapscan.conf and /etc/hotplug/usb/libsane.usermap. 	

I do not remember. The scanner is not even under /dev/usb/.Last edited by LinuxTom on Sat Feb 02, 2008 2:46 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## piewie

# tail -f /var/log/messages 

plugin the device

you should get something like:

Feb  2 11:52:39 paris [38847.193864] usb 3-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Feb  2 11:52:39 paris [38847.311609] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

# lsusb

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 04b8:012e Seiko Epson Corp.

----------

## LinuxTom

```
Bus 001 Device 007: ID 04b8:012d Seiko Epson Corp.
```

And add the line to /etc/hotplug/usb/libsane.usermap

```
# EPSON Perfection V10

libusbscanner 0x0003 0x04b8 0x012d 0x0000 0x0000 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00000000
```

tail -f /var/log/kernel

```
Feb  2 11:58:12 wiesel kernel: usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

Feb  2 11:58:12 wiesel kernel: usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

sane-find-scanner -q

```
found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x012d [EPSON Scanner]) at libusb:001:007

found USB scanner (vendor=0x0bda, product=0x8187 [RTL8187_Wireless]) at libusb:001:006
```

scanimage -L

```
No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
```

/etc/sane.d/snapscan.conf

```
# Perfection V10/V100 PHOTO (esfw66.bin)

firmware /usr/share/iscan/esfw66.bin

usb 0x04b8 0x012d
```

/etc/make.conf

```
SANE_BACKENDS="snapscan"
```

I don't have a scanner (or usb-scanner) modul in my kernel. Why?

ls -l /dev/usb/

```
crw-rw---- 1 root root 180, 1  2. Feb 09:45 hiddev1

crw-rw---- 1 root lp   180, 0  2. Feb 09:45 lp0

crw-rw---- 1 root lp   180, 2  2. Feb 09:45 lp2
```

----------

## LinuxTom

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> I don't have a scanner (or usb-scanner) modul in my kernel. Why?

 

This is in the user space shifted (libusb).

----------

## Dheath

 *piewie wrote:*   

> A V200 is running fine here with this driver.

 

Does everything that is working with Windows drivers work with Linux drivers?

The driver is binary only, right? So, I can get it to work easily only if I have 32-bit system, right?

Is it even possible to scan books +700 pages?

----------

## LinuxTom

My Solution see here.

----------

